# DIV-Größe anpassen



## DelphiDell (30. April 2006)

Hi, hallo ich habe ein  div(hohe variabel) und nochmal ein div, wie kann ich machen dass das 2. Div immer gleich gross wie dass erste ist


----------



## DerBär (30. April 2006)

Mit HMTL alleine bekommst du das nicht hin wenn die Höhe variabel ist.
Dazu mußt du mit Java Script die Höhe des einen div 's ermitteln und dann anpassen.


----------



## Gumbo (30. April 2006)

Falls du vorhast, mehrere Spalten mit derselben Höhe darzustellen, empfehle ich dir die so genannte Faux-Columns-Technik.


----------



## Maik (30. April 2006)

Eine Alternative zu Gumbos Lösungsvorschlag wäre Stu's Site ~ Cascading Style Sheets ~ Layouts ~3 column, die sich auch nur auf zwei Spalten anwenden liesse.


----------

